Ask HN: Would you use login notifications (different IP/location) as a service? - prdonahue
======
joefarish
Would I use it? Possibly.

Would I pay for it? Almost certainly not.

My most important accounts are protected by Two Factor Auth which is enough
security for my needs.

------
mc_hammer
yea. i think thats an extremely valuable service

